# Spray painting a jon boat



## Gut_Pile (Jun 6, 2007)

What do I need to do to the boat before I paint it??


----------



## gonnawin (Jun 6, 2007)

Gut_Pile said:


> What do I need to do to the boat before I paint it??



sand it down,alot, if you sand it correctly it should take you a couple days to sand.

after its all sanded down, wash it really good then dry it off, wait till its completely dry, then start painting


----------



## NottelyBILL (Jun 6, 2007)

what I did was go to NAPA and get some al. cleaner used by truckers. It is some knid'a acid but did a great job in cleaning- you will be ready to paint


----------



## Rick_1971 (Jun 6, 2007)

You havea PM.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 6, 2007)

you probably need to prime that after you sand it down it would help the paint adhere and seal anything thats on your hull you might even want to go to a place that sells pool paint it would help hold up to the water more just a thought


----------



## fishnut (Jun 6, 2007)

I painted my old jon boat with plain old olive drab spray paint from Home Depot.  All I did was just wash the boat first and then set the boat out in the hot sun to heat up the aluminum and then spray painted it.  It did take a lot more paint to cover the boat than I thought (about 8-10 can for a 12 foot boat).  When I was finished the boat looked great and did so for the next 3 years until I sold it.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jun 6, 2007)

*Painting*



Gut_Pile said:


> What do I need to do to the boat before I paint it??




Sandblast it! Find you a steel fabrication shop and have them sandblast it. This should cost you about $60. Well worth every penny, especially after you've put in 12 hours of hand sanding and are only half way through. This gives the aluminum a "profile" for the paint to stick to. Unless you purchase a DTM, (direct to metal), you'll need to prime it as well before you put some *Dupont *paint on it. j/k chin  That "marine paint", IMO, aint worth the money. You can get a great paint for a lot less. Good luck and show us some pics in progress........


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 6, 2007)

i work at duron paints and the dtm would be the best if you sandblast it any way you look at it you'll have to find something to put over that like a clear coat of some kind to hold up to the water the dtm is made to hold up to rain or something but not running in water with a boat i'm tellin ya find a boat or pool place see if they have any kind of marine paint to hold up to what your doing it might cost you a little more but it'll be worth it inthe long run especially if your not going to sell the boat anytime soon! still priming the hull will probably be your best bet!


----------



## bassman Derek (Jun 6, 2007)

*painting boat*

processes as follows:
1. sand or strip  
2. wash with good cleaner
3.acid etch and alodine ( if stripped to bare metal ) 
4. prime with epoxy primer ( if self etching there will be no need to acid etch ) 
5. spray with high solids poly and clear if you so desire

note: if you sand instead of strip and pre-existing paint is still in place, you can get by spot priming the bare metal areas and no need to etch or alodine, but I would reccomend stripping it with aircraft stripper and completing all processes


----------



## gonnawin (Jun 7, 2007)

chinquapin said:


> you probably need to prime that after you sand it down it would help the paint adhere and seal anything thats on your hull you might even want to go to a place that sells pool paint it would help hold up to the water more just a thought



prime it, i knew i forgot somethin, good lookin out


----------

